# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Bekim Resing piktori kosovar ne Gjermani

## Kosovar.Pr

Artisti Kosovar hap Galerinë në ASBEK të Gjermanisë.




ASBEK: Piktori me renomé botërore Bekim Resing, me një symbol dhe fuqi, me vitalitet të paparë ka hapur galerinë e tij në Galerie Brücke. E mu këtë ai e ka paraqitur në një Dëm (Ka), një pikurë e tij me një dimension të madh në të cilin shfaq shum kapituj të temave të artit.

Galerie Brücke është një ndër Galeritë më të njofura të artit në Gjermani. Aty takohen Piktorë dhe Artistë të ndryshëm nga e tërë bota. Një Shtëpi e artit  me një pland ndërtimi karakteristik që të imagjinon, qoftë edhe vera e vjetër që sjellet pranë Kafenesë së kësaj Galerie.

Bekim Resnig u lind në Kosovë- mu në Prishtinë në vitin 1971.  Studioj shkollën e lartë të Artit në Pejë, dhe si pa prespektivë filloj punën e tij në Kosovë si artist duke shitur pikturat e tij. Në vitin 1990 ai kaloj në Gjermani, duke kaluar jetën e tij si mërgimtar. Pas ca vitesh pausë ai rifilloj studimin e tij pranë Shkollës së Lartë për Artin Kreativ në Bochum.

Kështu që ai sot jeton pranë Artit dhe me Artin e tij. Ai thotë se: Gjatë pausës që kam bërë kam menduar mbi njetën time dhe se në vehtvetën kam gjetur mediumin që më mbizotëron- e ai është arti. Një gjë që të shpien ta shprehësh Shpirtin dhe ndjenjën para syrit të njerëzimit, dhe njëherit përmes saj ta shiqosh Botën.

Bota e këtij Piktori është shum emocionale dhe motivet e tij nuk kalojnë jasht realitetit. Më emocionale është vendëlindja e tij si dhe gjendja sociale e saj.  Eshtë lehtë ti shiqosh emocionet e tij-të nevoitet vetem të hedhësh një sy mbi punimet e tij dhe vetëm me një shiqim mund  ti kuptosh ato.

Shprehi ndjenjën dhe mundësinë time për ti ndihmuar edhe Piktorët tjerë që gjinden në Kosovë! thot aidhe në fytyrën e tij shifet dhimbja e përshkruar nga rrudhat e tij në ballë.  Do isha i lumtur sikur që edhe shokët e mij-që ndoshta ndonjëri nga ata ka aftësi edhe më të larta se unë  të kenë mundësinë që ti tregojnë botës aftësinë para një Galerie siq është kjo.

Si artist të njofur janë edhe Emine Krasniqi dhe Leonard Palushaj dhe se që të dytë kan kryer Akademinë e Arteve. Që të dytë merren me origjinën e tyre dhe shprehin atë në art.

Përderisa Palushaj vizaton Këmbët për të shprehur rrugën e rëndë të jetës, Krasniqi vazhdon të vizatojë kokën e Femrës-ku shfaq vehtvehten dhe gjendjen e guras.

Që të tre me veprat dhe artin e e tyre jan shum të ndryshme nga njëri tjetri , por që të tretë symbolizojnë origjinën, gjendjen dhe shpirtin e tyre në këto vepra.

----------

